# Best place to get live rock?



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

Any suggestions?
Thanks!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Sea U Marine in the northern end. Reef raft was ok too - got myself a nice standalone piece there.

I think UTC sells live rock as well.


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Big Ray said:


> BA sometimes has a sale going on, not sure if its on right now. but I trully like the Fiji rocks that seaumarine has better.


+1

I bought our first 30lbs of live rock from BA's in Vaughan, then added 20lb's of rock from Sea-U-Marine.

2 weeks later, went BACK to SUM to buy another 30lb's of Ken's rock to replace the dull stuff we bought from BA's. (I put the BA's stuff in the sump)

The pricing was the same from both places ($6.50/lb), but Ken's (Fiji?) rock was MUCH nicer, and with tons more coraline algae and 'life' on it.


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

Harold MIGHT have some, but I don't think he's brought in LR in quite some time.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*live rock*



ameekplec. said:


> Sea U Marine in the northern end. Reef raft was ok too - got myself a nice standalone piece there.
> 
> Okay, I will check them out.
> 
> I think UTC sells live rock as well.


I sent UTC an email when they had rock on sale, but it did not include liverock. There, only $5/lb. Don't know where from.



Windowlicka said:


> +1
> 
> I bought our first 30lbs of live rock from BA's in Vaughan, then added 20lb's of rock from Sea-U-Marine.
> 
> ...


Good to know! I checking out prices at BA Scarb. yesterday, and was surprised at how much they charged for their live rock. And even more that their Fiji rock was way cheaper than the Indo rock. But hey, what do I know.



ameekplec. said:


> Harold MIGHT have some, but I don't think he's brought in LR in quite some time.


I was there on the weekend, and was told they might be getting some in soon. Fiji for 9-10/lb. Eric, can I ask where you get your 'eggcrate'? (why is it called eggcrate?)

NAFB has Indo live rock for app. only $5/lb. That's pretty cheap, compared to everyone else.

The thing is, I wouldn't know good rock if I saw it. NAFB said that Indo was the best because it is much lighter, and more porous. But of course, that is what he's selling.

Will 40lbs be okay for 37g, or should i get more.

So I guess I better get a move on upgrading my FW tank, so I can get started. can't wait!!!


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

You don't need the 1lb/gallon that the "rules" state - many people do it with much less.

Pick up the rocks - they should feel pretty light for their size.

I got my black eggcrate from (I think) a member on this site - I think his ID here is findingneo or smtg. I have no idea why it's called egg crate. Guess it's Wikipedia time.


----------



## aln (Jan 26, 2010)

seaUmarine all the way  i talked to them a few times about when i can order mines  very nice guy


----------



## Windowlicka (Mar 5, 2008)

Go to any of the home reno stores and look in the recessed lighting section (normally in the building section - NOT the pendant lighting section) and look for "plastic light diffuser". It's around $8-10 for a 2x4 (or so) section that is then easily cut to size with even a half respectable pair of snips.

Try to avoid the funky looking chromed sheets (the chrome paint will undoubtedly flake off in time), just go with the dull, boring white stuff instead.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*rock*



ameekplec. said:


> You don't need the 1lb/gallon that the "rules" state - many people do it with much less.
> 
> Pick up the rocks - they should feel pretty light for their size.
> I got my black eggcrate from (I think) a member on this site - I think his ID here is findingneo or smtg. I have no idea why it's called egg crate. Guess it's Wikipedia time.


Thanks for letting me know. The books I've bought pretty much follow the rule, too. 1-1.5lb/gallon. Am going to go check out UTC and Sea U Marine, as well as asking Harold about when he is getting the rock in. Am in no rush, but will probably get 10-15 lbs, and then a bit here and there so I can decide how I want to aquascape... Looking forward to getting some of your famous frags! Re. picking up the rock... Uhh - after all of the mantis shrimp postings?! okay.



aln said:


> seaUmarine all the way  i talked to them a few times about when i can order mines  very nice guy


Thanks Alan, they are definitely on my list of places to check out. And good referrals are GOOD!



Windowlicka said:


> Go to any of the home reno stores and look in the recessed lighting section (normally in the building section - NOT the pendant lighting section) and look for "plastic light diffuser". It's around $8-10 for a 2x4 (or so) section that is then easily cut to size with even a half respectable pair of snips.
> 
> Try to avoid the funky looking chromed sheets (the chrome paint will undoubtedly flake off in time), just go with the dull, boring white stuff instead.





Big Ray said:


> If you mean regular eggcrates AKA light diffusers, you can get them from home depot. although ppl at home depot are no help in finding them as they are not in their lighting section :S
> 
> unless you mean something else.


thanks Windowlicka (esp. for letting me know about the chrome paint!), thanks Big Ray.


----------



## carmenh (Dec 20, 2009)

If it's worth the drive to Burlington, I have some that I'll sell for $3 per lb. It came from an established tank, but has been stored in unheated (house temp) water. There are def still pods and stuff living on it. I would expect some, but fairly minimal die-off from the temperature. PM me if interested...

Carmen


----------



## mr_brixs (Jun 18, 2009)

went to aquatic kingdom today and got my self a 80lbs bag of indo LR for $200... thats like $2.50 a lbs.. the thing is you can only pick by a bag not by pieces... still what a DEAL...


----------



## cablemike (Jan 7, 2009)

well i have 120lbs in my tank and sump and ive gotten mine from all over the GTA and the best rock ive ever gotten is from seaumarine.. it was loaded with life, polyps started growing out of it within a couple of weeks and it was covered in coraline algae.. it was $7/lb so it may have been premium but well worth it.. remember you get what you pay for. whats the point of buying live rock if it contains very little to no life.


----------



## teemee (Aug 29, 2009)

*rocks*



cablemike said:


> well i have 120lbs in my tank and sump and ive gotten mine from all over the GTA and the best rock ive ever gotten is from seaumarine.. it was loaded with life, polyps started growing out of it within a couple of weeks and it was covered in coraline algae.. it was $7/lb so it may have been premium but well worth it.. remember you get what you pay for. whats the point of buying live rock if it contains very little to no life.


Thanks CableMike, am getting a 40lb box from SeaUMarine on the weekend!


----------

